# Helfen eines Gaming / Office Computer



## Neontiger (13. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen, könnt ihr mir beim zusammenstellen eines PC's helfen, ich weiss nicht ob der so gut ist. gibt es bessere netzteile oder kühler? gibt es ein besseres z77 mainboard von asrock?

ASRock Z77 Pro4

Zotac Geforce GTX 670 AMP!

Intel Core i5-3570K

Vengeance 8GB Dual Channel DDR3

Samsung 830 Series 128GB

be quiet! Straight Power E9 480 Watt

Thermalright HR-02 Macho

Fractal Design Define R3


----------



## Technojunky (13. April 2012)

coolermaster haf x oder die gehäuse von corsair ab dem carbider 500r auftseigend (also dann noch graphite und obsidian reihe) bei denen kannst dir dann 100% sicher sein dass die h100 rein passt

Edit: nicht nur das haf x auch die anderen größeren cm gehäuse^^


----------



## Neontiger (13. April 2012)

und wie ist das vengeance mid tower gaming case?


----------



## Softy (13. April 2012)

Ich würde auf einen guten Luftkühler setzen, z.B. Thermalright HR-02 Macho oder Thermalright Silver Arrow Die H100 ist nur im Grenzbereich etwas leistungsstärker, dann aber recht laut.

Diesen RAM kannst Du nehmen: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
http://geizhals.at/de/565472


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2012)

Beim Board würde ich doch gleich das Z 77 Extreme4 nehmen. Beim RAM reicht einer dieser Modellreihe. Das Netzteil ist nicht verkehrt nur brauchst du diese Leistung nicht, wenn es 400W werden ist es schon hoch gegriffen. Diese BeQuiet reicht da auch locker. Für die CPU würde auch ein Thermaright Macho völlig reichen mit OC und sogar leiser wäre er auch wie die Masse der Kompaktwasserkühlungen. Was dürfte das Gehäuse denn ungefähr kosten? Für die meisten Zwecke würde wohl das Fractal Design Arc reichen


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Das Z77 Pro4 reicht auch. Es kann nur kein SLI ist aber 20€ günstiger und hat mehr USB Ports am I/O Panel.


----------



## ACDSee (13. April 2012)

Neontiger schrieb:


> Vengeance 8GB Dual Channel DDR3 <--- Es gibt so viele versionen des 8gb dual channel aber welche ist die beste?



Nimm einfach die eine der Low-Profile-Varianten mit 1,5V. Ob 1333 MHz oder 1866 macht nicht so viel aus.
1.600er sind ein guter Kompromiss aus Preis und 1-3% Leistungsplus ggü. DDR3-1333 RAMs.

Deine Zusammenstellung klingt gut und auch recht hochpreisig.
Wenn du Ivy-Bride verwendest, kannst du auch ein Z77-Board nehmen, die sind dafür optimal geeignet.

Was willst du in welcher Auflösung zocken, dass du dir ein so potentes System kaufen willst? Vielleicht tut es auch was günstigeres..
Was hast du an Sound-Setup vorgestellt?

Als Gehäusehersteller kann ich Corsair (600T; 500R; 650D; 800D) ; Silverstone (FT02; RV02; TJ08-E) und Lian Li empfehlen.
Etwas günstiger wäre Sharkoon mit dem T28.


----------



## joergn (13. April 2012)

Als Gehäusealternative vielleicht auch Fractal Design Define R3 USB 3.0 schwarz, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R3-USB3-BL) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Neontiger (13. April 2012)

ich weiss noch nicht welchen monitor ich kaufen sollte möchte auf 1920x 1080 spielen.


----------



## Softy (13. April 2012)

Diese hier könntest Du Dir mal anschauen: iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" oder  ASUS VS248H, 24" oder  iiyama ProLite E2773HDS schwarz, 27" 

Am besten wäre es aber, mal in einem Elektronikfachmarkt oder so "probe" zu schauen, denn die individuellen Vorlieben sind da recht unterschiedlich. Sehr gut (mit IPS Panel) wäre auch der Dell U2312.


----------



## joergn (13. April 2012)

Hiermit würdest du auch nicht schlecht fahren: Samsung SyncMaster S23A700D, 23" (LS23A700DS) | Geizhals.at Österreich aber ansehen ist immer besser.
(Falls du auch 3D MÖCHTEST9


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2012)

Einer dieser Beiden würde es auch tun oder einer von diesen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. April 2012)

Ich habe den samsung s23a700d hier vor mir stehen und kann sagen fuer meinen geschmack einfach nur himmlisch. und 120hz sind auch sehr zu empfehlen das braucht man nicht nur fuer 3D.


----------



## Neontiger (15. April 2012)

Und wie ist der Samsung PX2300?


----------



## Softy (15. April 2012)

Hast Du da mal einen Link zu dem Monitor?


----------



## joergn (15. April 2012)

Ist auch bei Onkel Google nicht bekannt.


----------



## Neontiger (17. April 2012)

sorry meinte px2370


----------



## Softy (17. April 2012)

Der scheint gut zu sein, ist aber nicht/kaum noch erhältlich. Oder willst Du den gebraucht kaufen?


----------



## Neontiger (18. April 2012)

*Gaming PC - Komplettes Set*

Hi leuts, tut mir leid, dass ich einen zweiten Thread öffnen muss, aber im vorherigen kommen einfach keine Antworten mehr ^^
Naja, ich möchte mir gerne vlt. diesen PC zusammenstellen, brauch aber noch eine Bestätigung von euch, ob der PC so gut ist.

MSI Z68A-GD80 - Mainboard

MSI N580GTX - Grafikkarte

Intel Core i5-2500K - Prozessor

Vengeance 8GB Dual Channel - RAM

Straight Power E9 480W CM - Netzteil

Thermalright HR-02 Macho - Kühler

Samsung 830 Series 128GB - SSD

Samsung SE-S084D - DVD Brenner

Cooler Master HAF X - Gehäuse


----------



## Valnarr (18. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC - Komplettes Set*

Keine 580 mehr kaufen, veraltet, braucht zu viel Strom etc

ASUS HD7870-DC2-2GD5, Radeon HD 7870, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (90-C1CRT0-L0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals Deutschland lieber eine 7870 holen. 

News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE das selbe beim Bord, lieber auf die neue Z Serie gehen. 

Gehäuse ist wie immer Geschmackssache. Es gäbe sicherlich auch billigere. 

LiteOn DVD-Brenner iHAS524 SATA Schwarz Retail - Hardware, Notebooks DVD Laufwerk. 

Sonst dürfte es passen.


----------



## der_knoben (18. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC - Komplettes Set*

Weil nach ner viertel Stunde deines letzten Beitrags keine Antwort kam, und zwischen deinen beiden Threads jetzt genau noch 2 andere liegen, machst du einen neuen auf? Das solle verstehen wer will.

Beim MB tuts doch bestimmt auch ein günstigeres. Was brauchst du denn wirklich an Ausstattung? Danach würde ich ein MB auswählen.
Bei der Graka kann man auch eine HD7870 OC von Sapphire nehmen.

Beim RAM sollte es der Vengeance LowProfil (LP) sein.

Den Rest kannst du so lassen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC - Komplettes Set*

Eine GTX580 würde ich jetzt, wo der Nachfolger und AMDs HD7000 Karten raus sind nicht mehr kaufen, zu ineffizient.

Ebenso würde ich das Z68 Mainboard rausschmeißen, jetzt wo die Z77 Boards raus sind, die überbieten das in Punkto Ausstattung und P/L locker. 

CPU musst du wissen ob du den Sandy haben möchtest oder lieber den Nachfolger i5-3570K, wobei der nur geringfügig schneller ist.

Der Brenner ist extern, das weißt du schon oder? 

Hier mein Vorschlag:
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~180€ _oder_ Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed ~240€
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho ~35€
MoBo: ASRock Z77 Pro3 ~85€
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB DDR3-1600 ~40€
GraKa: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC, 2GB GDDR5 ~300€ _oder_ MSI N680GTX Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC, GeForce GTX 680, 2GB GDDR5 ~500€
SSD: Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~140€
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk ~15€
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W ATX 2.3 ~90€
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF X schwarz mit Sichtfenster ~135€


----------



## tobestar (18. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC - Komplettes Set*

Kann dir mal mein System zeigen, wodran ich hier seit 2 Wochen gebastelt habe!

AsRock Z77 Pro3 85€
LG GH24NS70 16€
Fractal Arc Midi Tower 75€
Sapphire Radeon 7870 OC 300€
480W Straight power CM E9 80+ 78€
8GB G.Skill NT Series 32€
128GB Crucial m4 SSD 123€
i5 2500k 178€
be quiet Dark Rock Advanced 44€

Bist du bei ungefähr 930€
Viele empfehlen hier auch den HR2 Macho als Lüfter, dann bist du nur bei 920€.

Ebenso kannst du auch eine 7850 OC nehmen und bist bei 850/840€.


----------



## der_knoben (18. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC - Komplettes Set*

Beim MB könnte man auch das AsRock Zzz Pro4 nehmen, wenn man etwas mehr USB2 Anschlüsse am Backpanel haben will.
beim REst kann man die Konfig von tobestar natürlich so nehmen.
Vllt ein anderes Gehäuse, wenn dir das nicht zusagt.


----------



## Neontiger (22. April 2012)

*Brauche Hilfe*

Hi, ich habe vor diesen PC zusammenzustellen aber ich weiss nicht welches gehäuse ich nehmen soll. ich brauch möglichst ein leises und das das zu meine hardware passt. und könnt ihr noch sagen ob meine zusammenstellung gut ist was würdet ihr anders machen?

hier mal meine zusammenstellung:

ASRock Z77 Pro3

Intel Core i5-2500K

Samsung 830 Series 128GB

Vengeance 8GB Dual Channel DDR3 CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9

Gainward GeForce GTX 580 Phantom - oder 680?

be quiet! Straight Power E9 480 Watt CM

Thermalright HR-02 Macho

Samsung SH-222AB


----------



## TFTP100 (22. April 2012)

Vielleicht ein define R3
Weis aber imo ned ob da der cpu kühler und graka reinpassen :/


----------



## Thallassa (22. April 2012)

Ich würde beim Board lieber auf das ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland setzen
Natives USB3.0 + einfach der neuere Chipsatz.

Ansonsten sieht's gut aus, nur bei der Graka würde ich eher zu einer Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-03-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland greifen.



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein define R3
> Weis aber imo ned ob da der cpu kühler und graka reinpassen :/


 

Macho in ein Define R3 einbauen ist zwar möglich, aber eine Heillose Fummelei (Lüfter muss direkt auf den Rams sitzen, sonst geht die Tür nicht zu. Dämmung wird dabei immer noch leicht eingedrückt)

Edit: Sorry für den Doppelpost -.-'


----------



## Redbull0329 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe*

Wie wär's wenn man 1. im alten Thread weiterfragt oder wenigstens 2. den neuen Thread im richtigen Unterforum erstellt? Netzteile und Gehäuse 

Ein paar schöne Gehäuse unterschiedlicher Preisklassen:

Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster ~50€ ; Fractal Design Core 3000 ~55€ ; Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster ~70€ ; Fractal Design Arc ~75€ ; Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 ~85€ ; NZXT Phantom 410 schwarz mit Sichtfenster _oder_ Thermaltake Overseer RX-I mit Sichtfenster ~90€ ; Akasa VenomStrike ~100€ ; 
Cooler Master CM Storm Trooper ~125€ ; Cooler Master HAF X schwarz mit Sichtfenster ~135€

Ohne Preisrahmen ist vieles möglich...


----------



## ASD_588 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe*

Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (11196-02-40G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder
http://geizhals.at/de/586748http://geizhals.at/de/612931

stärker
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N680OC-2GD) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS HD7970-DC2-3GD5, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CRM0-U0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

allerdings wäre die 7950 die vernunftigste wahl.


----------



## dgcss (22. April 2012)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe*



> Hi, ich habe vor diesen PC zusammenzustellen aber ich weiss nicht  welches gehäuse ich nehmen soll. ich brauch möglichst ein leises und das  das zu meine hardware passt. und könnt ihr noch sagen ob meine  zusammenstellung gut ist was würdet ihr anders machen?



Gehäuse sind Geräuschlos.......... Das einzigste was krach macht sind Lüfter. Kauf dir einfach Enermax TB Apolisch Blue/Red etc (Beleuchtet) oder Enermax TB Silent dann haste ein so gut wie lautlosen PC wenn du zum Macho als CPU Kühler greifst. Wenn du die Lüfter dann noch mit Gummi-Pins (Entkoppler) befestigst dann haste wirklich was leises


----------



## Redbull0329 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe*

Doch sei gewarnt, die T.B. Apollish haben einen ziemlich niedrigen Luftdurchsatz, nimm lieber was hochwertigeres ohne Bling-Bling


----------



## Stryke7 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe*

also, wenns dir gefällt und du kein plat-problem hast, kann ich mein thermaltake armor a90

http://www1.atelco.de/Midi/armor+a90/1/37796/Thermaltake+Armor+A90+VL90001W2Z,+ohne+Netzteil.article

sehr weiterempfehlen. hat platz ohne ende und von hause aus 2x120mm +1x200mm lüfter dabei. und platz für viele mehr  das kühlt sehr gut   optik ist natürlich geschmackssache ...


----------



## Redbull0329 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe*

Würde ich nicht kaufen, finde ich veraltet: Kein USB 3.0, kein Kabelmanagement, keine Entkopplung, und dafür 60€ ?!  

Generell bitte nicht bei Atelco kaufen, überteuert und durchschnittlicher Service.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe*

also ich finde den service von atelco ziemlich gut. aber soweit ich weiß, utnerscheidet sich das von filiale zu filiale sehr stark ... 

die preise sind leicht überdurchschnittlich. aber dafür habe ich bestimmt keine probleme mit garantie etc. und ich kaufe ich ungern bei irgendnem noname-händler im internet. 

ob man usb 3.0 braucht ist geschmackssache. mir reichts, wenn ichs am MB habe, vorne kommen doch eh nur usb-sticks und sowas dran und da reicht auch noch usb 2.0

entkopplung brauche ich nicht, da hier keine klappernden sachen reingekommen sind 

und zum kabelmanagement: wenn man platz hat, kann man das wunderbar selber regeln. außerdem hat man einiges an stauraum hinter den laufwerken, da lasse ich alles verschwinden. 


was würdest du denn empfehlen?


----------



## Redbull0329 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe*

Was ich empfehle?! Hast du eine sehr stark entwickelte Sehschwäche?!   

Redbull's Gehäuse Empfehlungen


----------



## Stryke7 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe*

oh sorry du hattest da oben ja schon ein paar gute vorschläge  

ja die meisten davon könnte man nehmen  

man könnte übrigens auch mal so im fachhandel gucken, dort kann man die dann häufig mal live sehen


----------



## Neontiger (17. Mai 2012)

*PC möglichst billig bekommen!!*

Hi, ich lebe in der Schweiz und habe mir vor einen Rechner zusammenzustellen. Ich bin auf etwa 1400 Schweizer Franken gekommen. Da meinte mein Vater, ich sollte die Teile von Deutschland kaufen, da sie viel günstiger sind. Kann mir nun jemand einen Gefallen tun und sagen für wie viel Euro ich diese Teile in Deutschland bekommen kann? Bitte, wäre sehr dankbar!

Hier mal die Teile:


Intel Core i5-3570K

ASRock Z77 Pro3

Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR3 Low Profile Dual Channel

Samsung 830 Series 256GB

Zotac GeForce GTX 670 AMP! Edition

Thermalright HR-02 Macho

be quiet! Straight Power E9 480W

LG GH22NS90

Fractal Design Define R3


Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Valnarr (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC möglichst billig bekommen!!*

Wäre super wenn du mal schreiben würdest wie der Krus von Euro in Franken ist und wie viel Franken sie im Moment bei dir kosten würden.


----------



## AyC (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC möglichst billig bekommen!!*

geizhals.at/de/ und selbst schauen?


----------



## coroc (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC möglichst billig bekommen!!*

Intel Core i5-3570K: 210€

ASRock Z77 Pro3 80€

Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR3 Low Profile Dual Channel 40€

Samsung 830 Series 256GB: 210€

Zotac GeForce GTX 670 AMP! Edition: 415€

Thermalright HR-02 Macho: 40€

be quiet! Straight Power E9 480W: 80€

LG GH22NS90: 15€

Fractal Design Define R3: 90€


Alle Preise sind auf 5€ gerundet und stammen von Geizhals/ Preise können sich ändern


----------



## FreezerX (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC möglichst billig bekommen!!*

Preise der Reihe nach (momentan): 
207€ + 87€ + 43€ + 200€ + 415€ + 34€ + 80€ + 16€ + 76€ (+Versand und noch ein paar Euro) = ca. 1175€. 

Du kannst die Teile bei geizhals.de suchen. Ein günstiger Shop ist z.B. mindfactory.de oder hardwareversand.de, so wie weitere Shops.

Und aktuell sind 1400 SFR = 1165€.


----------



## Robonator (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC möglichst billig bekommen!!*

Laut dem Währungsrechner von Yahoo sind 1400 Franken ca 1165,3021 €


----------



## pringles (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC möglichst billig bekommen!!*

du kannst einfach auf Geizhals.at Deutschland gehen und dann denn billigsten händler suchen, ich habe das einmal kurz bei mindfactory reingehauen, die gtx 670 von zotac haben die nicht, habe stattdessen die gtx670 jetstream von palit genommen und bin zu einer endsumme von 1132,04€ gekommen.
mfg

edit: bin ganz schön lahm^^ aber wie du siehst ist es hier nicht wirklich billiger


----------



## FreezerX (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC möglichst billig bekommen!!*

Übrigens, ein schöner Rechner, der könnte von uns sein .
Bist du sicher, dass du eine 256GB SSD willst? Eine 128GB SSD reicht für Windows, alle täglichen Programme und mindestens vier Lieblingsspiele (falls keines über 20GB braucht). So könntest du 90€ sparen, oder in 1000GB bis 2000GB Festplatte anlegen.


----------



## Westcoast (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC möglichst billig bekommen!!*

bei uns in deutschland ist hardware nicht billiger. kommt auf das gleiche hinaus. das system sieht top aus.


----------



## FreezerX (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC möglichst billig bekommen!!*



Westcoast schrieb:


> bei uns in deutschland ist hardware nicht billiger. kommt auf das gleiche hinaus. das system sieht top aus.


 
Hab kurz geguckt. 
Den 3570K gibt es für 230CHF = 192€.
Das Z77 Pro3 gibt es für 104CHF = 87€. 
Die Samsung 830 256GB für 277CHF = 230€. 

Prozessor günstiger, Mainboard gleich, SSD teuer in der Schweiz. Wird in Summe nicht so viel ausmachen, außer auf die Schweizer Preise käme irgendeine Steuer oder ähnliches drauf.


----------



## Westcoast (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC möglichst billig bekommen!!*

irgendwie gleicht sich das aus, manche sachen teurer und billiger. in der schweiz hat man aber generell hohe preise allgemein. jetzt nicht auf hardware bezogen.


----------



## FreezerX (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC möglichst billig bekommen!!*

Ja. Die Hardwarepreise waren stichprobenartig auch okay.
Wenn der Preisunterschied gering ist, würde ich aufgrund von Garantie und Gewährleistung im eigenen Land kaufen.


----------

